
Houzz lays off 155 employees, cuts executive salaries - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/21/houzz-lays-off-155-employees-cuts-executive-salaries/
======
ilamont
> The company also said it will help those laid off find their next gig
> through resume writing, career coaching and network referrals.

Does anyone write resumes anymore, or need help writing them?

For anyone who has been laid off during an economic downturn, how much can
career coaching help, and what does the coaching usually consist of?

Not trying to be negative (and Houzz' offer to keep benefits such as health
insurance going through the end of July is a generous one for the U.S.) but I
was a bit surprised by listing things which should either be A) "of course
we'll do that" (such as network referrals) or B) may not make much of a
difference to employees who have just been launched into the maw of a severe
recession.

